# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Reactor de Cálcio DIY - 10 Princípios Básicos

## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Tendo em consideração as inúmeras questões que se colocam sobre a construção de reactores de cálcio, entre as quais as minhas próprias dúvidas, e o facto de também estar a preparar a construção de um reactor de cálcio DIY, elaborei 10 princípios básicos para orientar o planeamento do meu reactor e que gostaria de partilhar convosco.

Estes princípios têm como objectivo criar um funcionamento do reactor de cálcio que seja simultaneamente eficaz (maximizar o cálcio e o KH) e eficiente (desperdiçando a menor quantidade de CO2 possível):

*1. O componente que maximiza a dissolução do media no reactor de cálcio não é o CO2 em si, mas sim o ácido carbónico* que resulta da mistura da água com o CO2 que injectamos no reactor, através da seguinte reacção química:

_CO2 (dióxido de carbono) + H2O (água) -> H2CO3 (ácido carbónico)_

*2. O sentido da água de circulação, dentro do reactor, deve ser feita de cima para baixo para que minimize a passagem de CO2, em bolhas, para o aquário*. A eliminação das bolhas pode ser feita, aproveitando o facto de estas serem menos densas que a água e, portanto, tenderem a subir. Se a água se deslocar em sentido contrário ao das bolhas, através da media (isto é, de cima para baixo), consegue-se minimizar esta situação de entrada de bolhas na media, porque as bolhas tendem a subir e não a descer. Se tivermos uma esponja colocada no topo da media (tipo aquelas azuis e circulares da Eheim), as bolhas nem sequer chegarão a penetrar na media, facilitando-se assim a sua acumulação no topo do reactor com consequente aspiração pela bomba de circulação para serem desfeitas novamente, potenciando a sua dissolução. Para este efeito, importa deixar algum espaço entre a media e o topo do reactor.

*3. O reactor deve possuir uma segunda câmara de modo a minimizar a saída de ácido carbónico para o aquário* (dado que baixa o PH da água do aquário e leva à perda de CO2 dissolvido). Tal pode ser conseguido através da maximização do contacto entre a água enriquecida em ácido carbónico e a media, numa segunda câmara, onde não ocorra intencionalmente a injecção de bolhas de CO2, tal como acontece na primeira câmara. 

*4. A dissolução das bolhas de CO2 pode ser maximizada se este for injectado (e aspirado) antes da entrada da bomba de circulação e se no topo da primeira câmara existir um tubo de aspiração de CO2 em excesso que realimente a bomba de circulação*. Deste modo, cria-se uma zona de dissolução de CO2 bastante eficiente entre a bomba de circulação e o topo da primeira câmara do reactor, estimulando-se a passagem de ácido carbónico através da media.

*5. A criação de um sentido de circulação de água de baixo para cima, deteriora a capacidade do reactor* porque estimula o alojamento de bolhas de CO2 junto à media - situação esta bastante ineficiente do ponto de vista de dissolução das mesmas porque a área de contacto com a água é muito inferior à que se obteria se essas mesmas bolhas fossem reduzidas em centenas de bolhas mais pequenas pela turbina da bomba de circulação. Por outro lado, a acumulação dessas bolhas impede a circulação de água, com ácido carbónico dissolvido, nesses pontos, reduzindo também as zonas de contacto e de dissolução da media.

*6. O sentido de circulação da água na segunda câmara do reactor deverá ser de cima para baixo pelas mesmas razões apontadas no ponto anterior*. Com efeito, embora não exista recirculação da água, quaisquer excessos de CO2 dissolvidos que se libertem da água, devido a sobresaturação, acumulam-se no topo da segunda câmara. Estes excessos deverão ser igualmente ser aspirados pela bomba de recirculação do reactor. A água entrará na segunda câmara, por cima, vinda da parte inferior da primeira câmara.

*7. A entrada de água no reactor, vinda do aquário deve ocorrer junto à entrada da bomba de recirculação para facilitar, de imediato, a sua mistura com o CO2*. Neste ponto ocorrerá uma diluição da água já sobresaturada com CO2, situação que facilitará a dissolução das bolhas de CO2 desfeitas em bolhas mais pequenas na turbina da bomba de recirculação.

*8. A saída de água do reactor que alimentará o aquário deverá situar-se na parte de baixo da segunda câmara*, de modo a recolher a água no final do percurso do reactor, em zona onde a dissolução de CO2 e de existência de ácido carbónico será menor.

*9. A adição de uma needle wheel à bomba de recirculação ou de um venturi potenciará de forma significativa o desempenho do reactor* porque maximizará a dissolução do CO2 injectado baixando mais o PH e permitindo aumentar o tempo de vida da recarga da garrafa de CO2.

*10. A alimentação da água do aquário no reactor deverá ser feita através de uma bomba peristáltica* de modo a garantir um fluxo constante de água a passar através do reactor. Com efeito, com o passar do tempo, a media vai-se dissolvendo e tornando cada vez menos permeável à passagem da água. Deste modo, se usarmos antes a própria bomba de recirculação para aspirar água da SUMP ou uma bomba de retorno com uma saída de escoamento para alimentar o reactor, com o aumento da resistência da passagem da água, iremos registar um descréscimo progressivo do débito útil de água que passará dentro do reactor em cada hora. A bomba peristáltica, por seu lado, garantirá um fluxo constante devido à força que possui.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

:bompost:  

Excelente!

Estava indeciso relativamente à possibilidade de montar o meu próprio reactor e com este post acabei com as dúvidas.  :SbSourire:  

Estou ainda com algumas apreensões relativamente ao dimensionamento dele mas concretamente:

 :SbQuestion2:  qual o fluxo de alimentação de água do aquário? - o dado que tenho aponta para 5 litros/hora para cada 100 litros do sistema.

 :SbQuestion2:  qual a "litragem" do reactor face à "litragem" do aquário? (considerando as duas versões possíveis - câmara simples ou câmara dupla)

 :SbQuestion2:  qual o fluxo de recirculação dentro do reactor? - o dado que tenho aponta para 600 l/h (bomba simples sem venturi ou needle wheel) para um reactor com 2 litros na câmara principal

 :SbQuestion2:  qual o fluxo típico de CO2? - o dado que tenho aponta para entre meia e duas bolhas por segundo mas admito que dependa muito da dimensão do aquário que por sua vez determinará a respectivo fluxo de entrada do reactor e por sua vez a quantidade de CO2 necessário para provocar saturação

 :SbQuestion2:  que dimensão deverá ter a botija para durar 6 meses entre recargas pressupondo como referência uma bolha por segundo? - este detalhe é importante para se evitar estar a fazer recargas com excessiva frequência

Se alguém puder ajudar a esclarecer estes pontos seria óptimo! :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Neste tópico vou ser meramente espectador, para depois ficar com as ideias para também fazer um reactor para o meu aquário.

Essa da circulação ser feita de cima para baixo, é contrária à ideia que tinha, contudo faz todo o sentido na óptima das bolhas de co2 subirem... :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Excelente post. Só falta um esquema de funcionamento.Alguém consegue postar?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Excelente post. Tanto serve para os Reactores DIY, como para compreendermos o funcionamento de muitos dos reactores que temos em casa.  :Wink: 




> qual o fluxo de alimentação de água do aquário? - o dado que tenho aponta para 5 litros/hora para cada 100 litros do sistema.



A ideia que eu tinha era uns valores muito abaixo desses. Do genero 5 L/h mas para aquários de 1000L.

Eu pelo menos usava uma peristaltica como o Luís refere. 

Porque repara... se tiveres um aquário de 1000L, vais fazer 50L/h... quase nem dás "tempo" para a água permanecer no reactor. Além de que me parece que iria fazer baixar o pH do aquário.

Um abraço,

----------


## Gil Miguel

o fabricante do meu reactor aconselha 8-10 L/H. É dimensionado para um aquário de 1000 L.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Antes de mais, obrigado Luis pelo teu artigo.


Vários são os membros que colocam a questão de como regular um reactor de cálcio. Procurando valores e informações absolutas de quantidade de CO2 versus volume de agua.

Vou procurar dar uma ideia de como conseguirmos isso.

*Não existe "tabela" ou padrão a seguir*.

Cada sistema  é um sistema, e quer a litragem quer o consumo de CA quer de KH variam de sistema para sistema.

Para termos equilibrio no sistema, cada um tem de por si, observar o consumo de Ca e de carbonatos do seu sistema. A reposição de Ca e Kh vai por isso depender do valor consumido.

Não podemos afirmar, x mililitros de agua por minuto e y bolhas de CO2 é a solução.

Sabemos sim, que a maioria das midias começam a sua dissolução a partir do Ph 7.0, no entanto sabemos que dissolvem melhor dentro de valores padrão de 6.0 a 6.4 de Ph. Por isso todo o reactor que funcionar a um determinado PH dentro deste intervalo fica por si, bem regulado. A questão porem, é que a quantidade de CA ou de Kh produzidas, podem ser aquém das necessidades de consumo do sistema, assim como excessivas para as necessidades do sistema. 

Para ultrapassar esses problemas, cada um tem de por si, observar se vai precisar de mais débito de agua (e consequentemente de CA + KH) mantendo o valor de Ph dentro do reactor dentro de valor aceitáveis a uma boa dissolução.

Por tudo isto, não pode haver valores absolutos de recomendação na afinação de um reactor, apenas os conceitos gerais, que tal como o companheiro Luís apresenta no artigo, servem de referência para um bom funcionamento de um reactor de cálcio.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá companheiros  
> 
> Antes de mais, obrigado Luis pelo teu artigo.
> 
> 
> Vários são os membros que colocam a questão de como regular um reactor de cálcio. Procurando valores e informações absolutas de quantidade de CO2 versus volume de agua.
> 
> Vou procurar dar uma ideia de como conseguirmos isso.
> 
> ...


Concordo inteiramente! :Olá:

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Boas,
> 
> *2. O sentido da água de circulação, dentro do reactor, deve ser feita de cima para baixo para que minimize a passagem de CO2, em bolhas, para o aquário*. A eliminação das bolhas pode ser feita, aproveitando o facto de estas serem menos densas que a água e, portanto, tenderem a subir. Se a água se deslocar em sentido contrário ao das bolhas, através da media (isto é, de cima para baixo), consegue-se minimizar esta situação de entrada de bolhas na media, porque as bolhas tendem a subir e não a descer. Se tivermos uma esponja colocada no topo da media (tipo aquelas azuis e circulares da Eheim), as bolhas nem sequer chegarão a penetrar na media, facilitando-se assim a sua acumulação no topo do reactor com consequente aspiração pela bomba de circulação para serem desfeitas novamente, potenciando a sua dissolução. Para este efeito, importa deixar algum espaço entre a media e o topo do reactor.


Relativamente a este ponto, surgiram-me algumas duvidas. Uma vez que o fluxo de circulação deve ser feito de cima para baixo. E é um facto, que devido à sua menor densidade, o Co2 tende a subir. Se bem entendi a entrada de agua vinda da bomba de circulação tem que estar no topo do reactor. Local onde se vai acumular o Co2 não dissolvido, correcto? Se vai existir no topo do reactor uma saída para reaproveitamento do Co2 aí alojado como se resolve este pequeno problema?
Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Com camara dupla.Aí a água sai por cima e entra na outra camara.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Relativamente a este ponto, surgiram-me algumas duvidas. Uma vez que o fluxo de circulação deve ser feito de cima para baixo. E é um facto, que devido à sua menor densidade, o Co2 tende a subir. Se bem entendi a entrada de agua vinda da bomba de circulação tem que estar no topo do reactor. Local onde se vai acumular o Co2 não dissolvido, correcto? Se vai existir no topo do reactor uma saída para reaproveitamento do Co2 aí alojado como se resolve este pequeno problema?
> Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes


OLá Jorge:

Não percebi qual é a tua questão... a que pequeno problema te referes?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> OLá Jorge:
> 
> Não percebi qual é a tua questão... a que pequeno problema te referes?



Tambem nao entendi o problema...
O que entendi e que a agua ao circular de cima para baixo e o co2 de baixo para cima vai aumentar o tempo de contacto entre a agua e o co2 aumentando a dissoluçao. Estou certo ou errado?

----------

